# ¿como un filtro regula la impedancia?



## Danielv (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo anteriormente he probado esto hasta sierto punto de mis practicas, ahora bien, no tengo una explicacion logica o cientifica de por que se regula la impedancia con unas simples bobinas y un par de capacitores y alguna resistencia si se amerita, yo conecto dos parlantes en paralelo de 8 ohm y automaticamente mi probador marca 4 ohm, pero cuando añado una bobinita y un capacitor no se altara nada y queda en 8 ohm  ¿cual es la explicacion de esto segun la ciencia?


----------



## Elvic (Nov 2, 2007)

hola Danielv
creo que no debería ser pasar eso que mencionas .
de las impedancias; Pues al capacitor y/o bobina que se le agrega solo debera afectar cuando el parlante esta funcionando, su explicación seria mas acertada si supiéramos como es que conectas la bobinita y si la como haces la medicion


----------



## Danielv (Nov 2, 2007)

OK aki te adjunto este filtro. el resultado cuando esta conectado aki es de 8 ohm, pero si agarras a los dos componentes y los conectas en paralelo no te dara los mismos 8 ohm.


----------



## Elvic (Nov 2, 2007)

hola otra ves.
bien si recordamos un poco el capacitor en DC se comporta como un circuito abierto y el tester (probador) es lo que proporciona  es DC para hacer la comparación de resistencia y arrojar la medición de la "impedancia" 
la bobina en DC es un simple alambre.
entonces el capacitor al estar conectado directamente al probador este se abre y lo único que mides es la resistencia del parlante de los graves es decir 8 ohms para el caso de tu primer mensaje,

si a caso quitáramos el capacitor y dejamos la resistencia conectada a el negativo lo que mediríamos seria el paralelo de la resistencia(3.9-12 ohms) con el parlante de los graves 
pues el agudo es prácticamente un corto en DC por la bobina que esta en la parte superior (0.05mH)
espero me haya explicado 

si quisieras hacer análisis con frecuencia si resultaría mas complicado por las formulas que se requieren; pero eso es básicamente lo que sucede cuando mides con el probador 
espero me haya explicado  ops: 

suerT


----------



## Danielv (Nov 3, 2007)

A ver si entendí, entonces todo lo que tenga el capacitor como el caso de un agudo o un medio los ohm no afectaran en la cuenta o algo asi.

yo tengo unas cornetas que aparte del bajo tienen cuatro medios y dos tweeters, y en el crossover sale una bobina pequeña que conectada con un capacitor en serie da para los agudos, luego otra bobinita conectada en serie con la anterios pero antes del capacito de los tweeters, y tambien tiene un capacitor y de ahi los cuatro medios, y cada uno es de 8 ohm y seguidamente el bajo y la impedancia total 8 ohm, ebtonces la cuestion esta es en los capacitores ?


----------



## Elvic (Nov 3, 2007)

Danielv dijo:
			
		

> A ver si entendí, entonces todo lo que tenga el capacitor como el caso de un agudo o un medio los ohm no afectaran en la cuenta o algo asi.


bueno si hablamos de los mismo si. 

quizá estos enlaces te sirvan de ayuda

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14763.html

http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/impedancia.htm


----------



## Danielv (Nov 3, 2007)

OK, las cosas van aclarando aunque todavia tengo inquietudes. pero todo esto lo voy a llevar a la practica.  yo aki tengo todas las herramientas para los filtros pasivos.  pero quiero mas teorias para estar claro !


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

haber daniel esto es lo que yo aprendí ,, cuando uno pone un filtro pasivo, a un parlante, visto del lado de la potencia, tiene que ver la misma impedancia que la del parlante.
es decir la cadena sería asi: por ejemplo para un parlante 8ohms

Potencia ve 8hms ---> Filtro pasivo----> Parlante

es decir el filtro para la fo= elegida las reactancias son iguales e opuestas y desaparecen y el amplificador ve la impedancia del parlante.
Para f menores a fo el capacitor tiene mas reactancia y la bobina menos y para F superiores a fo lo opuesto. pero la resultante visto desde el lado de la potencia sigue siendo 8 omhs. 

Recuerda que el voltímetro , tester o como le llames no mide las reactancias es decir las impedancias imaginarias. si no la real (resistiva). a ecepto que tengas uno de calidad y si las puedas medir.
Lo que si puedes hacer es si tu voltímetro mide tension alterna, puedes armar una red L C o LCR y con un generador de señal poner una señal alternada a una frecuencia conocida y medir las tensiones en los componentes y despejar los valores de las bobinas y capacitores. con las formulas de reactancias.

Espero haberme explicado.

SAludos.


----------

